

Former SpaceX director signs on to crowdfunded hyperloop project - mparramon
http://www.theverge.com/2013/9/26/4766486/materials-genome-initiative-mit-and-harvard

======
nether
Wrong link? Doesn't seem to mention Hyperloop.

~~~
mparramon
you're right! resubmited:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6451599](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6451599)

